# Shadowfell Keep Map?



## Knightlord (May 23, 2008)

Hello, everyone. I'm going to be running Keep on the Shadowfell tomorrow night and I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find a printable version of the Keep's interior, or if one even exists. I would scan the map from the book myself, but I won't have access to a scanner in time for the game. My problem is I don't want my players to know where the monsters and secret doors are in the Keep when I show them which room they're in or are going to. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mort_Q (May 23, 2008)

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4pr/20080509a

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/preview_h1_1.jpg








Not exactly the best resolution.  Good Luck.


----------



## Knightlord (May 23, 2008)

I'm talking about the actual Dungeon. 

Thanks anyways, Mort.


----------



## Mort_Q (May 23, 2008)

Yah, I realized that as soon as I posted... read Keep, and thought ... Keep on the Borderlands!  and ... well ... you know.


----------



## Knightlord (May 23, 2008)

Mort_Q said:
			
		

> Yah, I realized that as soon as I posted... read Keep, and thought ... Keep on the Borderlands!  and ... well ... you know.




Lol. It's cool. Everybody makes mistakes, even Hong.  

(Sorry Hong, could't resist.)


----------



## AZRogue (May 23, 2008)

I don't know of any scans of the interior. I plan on using Dungeon Tiles to make a close approximation of each area and work with that. I figure it doesn't have to be exact, as long as it's close. 

Right now I'm spending time on redoing all the NPCs and the village to my taste. And I'm subtracting every evidence of gold in the keep so I can parcel it out as larger hoards later on towards the adventure's end. Oh, and I'm waiting on the books to go over and redo the magic items.


----------



## Xorn (May 24, 2008)

I've scanned the maps from the book, and hosted them here.

They are gigantic (11.7 MB zip) at 50 pixels per square (and will print at 50 dpi).  I'll leave it to you to print the parts you do an don't want, but you could get them printed out at Kinko's pretty cheap.  I will be using the maps in a VTT application (though I'll cut up the map into the pieces I need) so that's why they are 50 pixels per square.

I scanned them in at 200 dpi, did a teensy rotation to get the grid level, set the default print resolution to 50 dpi, then blew the map up 300%.  (The original map is 12 squares per inch.)

I don't have the RAM to scan an image at 600 dpi, so this is as good as it gets.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Xorn (May 24, 2008)

NOTE - This is just Shadowfell Keep Level 1 & 2.  None of the other maps.

EDIT - I "yoinked" the link to the maps, I'm actually thinking I shouldn't post a scan from the book.  If someone can explain to me that it's okay to post a scan of the map, I'll put it back.


----------



## Nebulous (May 24, 2008)

Xorn said:
			
		

> I've scanned the maps from the book, and hosted them here.
> 
> They are gigantic (11.7 MB zip) at 50 pixels per square (and will print at 50 dpi).  I'll leave it to you to print the parts you do an don't want, but you could get them printed out at Kinko's pretty cheap.  I will be using the maps in a VTT application (though I'll cut up the map into the pieces I need) so that's why they are 50 pixels per square.
> 
> ...





Hey Xorn, that links not working.  Can you try it again?  I'd like to see those.  

On a related note, i had started a thread that covers a similar topic here, with some pics:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=227155&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Xorn (May 24, 2008)

Nebulous said:
			
		

> Hey Xorn, that links not working.  Can you try it again?  I'd like to see those.
> 
> On a related note, i had started a thread that covers a similar topic here, with some pics:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=227155&page=1&pp=15




See my addenum post--I "yoinked" the link because I don't want to get in trouble for posting full scans of the maps in the book.  If someone can tell me if a disclaimer of "this scan is only usable by those who actually own H1 already" would make it okay to post, let me know.


----------



## Stomphoof (May 24, 2008)

Do you think a Kinko's could scan and blow up the maps themselves?  I suck with graphic editting and would like to have a full scale map made.  It would be awesome.


----------



## Nebulous (May 24, 2008)

Hmm...i have no idea about the legalities of posting printable scans from the book.  Seems like a gray area, but what do i know?  I scanned them in 300 dpi, and yeah, they're big files.  I imagine you're spending as much time as i am setting this up.  They way i see it, individual users soak up most of the cost with paper and ink and time invested, all WotC needs to provide is maps, available via a service that is paid for already. 

Maybe people illegally sharing those maps afterward is a problem they want to avoid.  As I mentioned in the other thread, the cartographers did such a great job, it's a shame that the maps can't be used without a good deal of trouble.


----------



## Nebulous (May 24, 2008)

Stomphoof said:
			
		

> Do you think a Kinko's could scan and blow up the maps themselves?  I suck with graphic editting and would like to have a full scale map made.  It would be awesome.




Yes, Kinkos could blow up each map section and then print it on a single sheet of paper.  But you would be paying an arm and a leg.  Unless you worked at Kinkos   

Really, i don't know how much that cost, but i imagine roundabout over $100 for the time and paper at Kinkos. But that's just a guess based on nothing.  Maybe someone else can clarify better than i can.


----------



## Xorn (May 24, 2008)

Well my company had to have some floorplans printed out for our move, and the black & whites at like 2x3 feet were only like $4 each.  Anyway...

As I said, I felt uncomfortable not "yoink."ing my link.  If someone can let me know if a disclaimer of, "By downloading this file you are stating that you own H1 - KotS" would make it okay, then I'll un-"yoink." my link.

And Nebulous I spend almost no time on the map.  It took a few minutes for the full map scans (took longer to upload them at 45 KB/s).  Now I'm actually scanning each "Area" section of the map.  I just scanned Area 1, then grabbed a Clone Brush and wiped out the DM info and saved it.  50 pixels/square, 50 dpi print.  Ready to go for either VTT or to print.  

I don't do a full, expansive map though, usually.  Just the battle areas we'll need.


----------



## Nebulous (May 24, 2008)

Xorn said:
			
		

> And Nebulous I spend almost no time on the map.  It took a few minutes for the full map scans (took longer to upload them at 45 KB/s).  Now I'm actually scanning each "Area" section of the map.  I just scanned Area 1, then grabbed a Clone Brush and wiped out the DM info and saved it.  50 pixels/square, 50 dpi print.  Ready to go for either VTT or to print.
> 
> I don't do a full, expansive map though, usually.  Just the battle areas we'll need.




Well, it's probably the post-printing aspect that is most time demanding. I just clone squares and drag them over the enemy icons, that's fast, and then resize parts of the map into roughly 8x10 sheets for printing, after i've blown up the full dimension to what i need.   It's cutting the white, trimming edges, and taping them together at the seams that takes a while. It's quite fun in a weird way though.  Sort of the same way painting minis is relaxing, the time just flies by wih some music on.  But, it takes hours and hours.


----------

